# Patel Het albino X spider Het albino??



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok guys im trying to get my head around the different morphs but ran into a bit of trouble with Patel Het albino X spider Het albino
i know from this pairing you will get:

Normal 66% Het albino
Pastel 66% Het albino
Spider 66% Het albino
BumbleBee 66% Het albino
Albino
Albino Pastel
Albino Spider
Albino BumbleBee

But what are the odds or percentages of getting each of these morphs 
(I ask as ever morph calc i find ethier dose not have Pastel het albino or spider het albino)

Thanks for the help
Michael


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

have you tried world of balls pythons calculator? (hold the ctrl button to select multi gene morphs) 

Male Pastel Het. Albino x Female Spider Het. Albino

Percent|Fraction|Morph
6.25%|1/16|Normal
12.5%|2/16|Het. Albino
6.25%|1/16|Spider
12.5%|2/16|Spider Het. Albino
6.25%|1/16|Albino
6.25%|1/16|Albino Spider
6.25%|1/16|Pastel
12.5%|2/16|Pastel Het. Albino
6.25%|1/16|Bumble Bee
12.5%|2/16|Bumble Bee Het. Albino
6.25%|1/16|Albino Pastel
6.25%|1/16|Albino Bumble Bee

Genetic Wizard 3.0 calculations by


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Dave Balls said:


> have you tired world of balls pythons calculator? (hold the ctrl button to select multi gene morphs)
> 
> Male Pastel Het. Albino x Female Spider Het. Albino
> 
> ...


thanks


----------

